# Age - it's just a number!?



## younglove

This is a nosy thread so feel free not to answer!! :winkwink:

I'm just curious how old everyone is...

DH and I will be 26 this year.


----------



## Elpis_x

I'm 21, turning 22 in September. OH is 22, turning 23 in a couple of months.

:flower:


----------



## babybaker2011

I am 29 & my DH is 31


----------



## babyzoe

I'm 26, DH is in his 30s.


----------



## kiki13

I'm 23, will be 24 this year. DH will be 30 this year!


----------



## brenn09

Both 26. OH is 27 in May, me in November.


----------



## kksy9b

DH and I are both 25, turning 26 in April and May


----------



## MariposaTam

I'm 27, and will be 28 in August-my OH turned 32 today!


----------



## neuroctopus

Both 27, turn 28 this fall


----------



## staralfur

I'm 24 and OH is 31.


----------



## Mies

Both 29! DH will hit the big 3-0 this year


----------



## angiepie

I'm 21 (22 in June) and he's 22 (23 in July).


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm 24 (25 this year) and OH is 26 in a few months :) x


----------



## hettious

I'm 26 DB is 29


----------



## Emiloo

Im 23 in June, and OH is 24 in May


----------



## Pearls18

We're both 25


----------



## EMC

20 (21 in june) and DB is 24 (25 in november :)


----------



## chulie

Gosh I feel like the oldie! Haha. I'm gonna be 33 in a month and DH is 35.


----------



## tearspawn

I'm 28 and OH is 33!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm 22 (23 in August) DH is 31 (32 in June)


----------



## Anniebobs

Im 28, DH is 30 - lol chulie!


----------



## LynAnne

Both 23. I'll be 24 in July, OH will be 24 in November.


----------



## chazzmatazz

27 turning 28 in April and OH is 26 turning 27 in May


----------



## hopeandpray

We're both 22.


----------



## Littleharns

29 - 30 7 weeks tomo - eeeeek!!:nope: DH is 32 - 33 in a few months


----------



## Solstyce

I'm 34 and DH is 25!

We met when I was 29 and he was 20. 

We got married when I was 31 and he was 22. 

I don't notice the age difference anymore. It's great to have a younger husband who has a lot of energy for the kids. He's excited about having his own baby and TTC in June!


----------



## BabyBabbler

I'm 18 and OH is 19 :flower:

We're the babies of WTT


----------



## Solstyce

double post.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am 34 and OH will be 34 in May :)


----------



## Jlh05

I'm 22 and my DH is 23 :)


----------



## LegoHouse

My OH is 24 and I'm 23 x


----------



## Kallie3000

I am 26, and my DH is 37! I tease him about being 11 years older than me all the time, but it really isn't something I notice at all. We started dating when I was 19 and he was 30, and we got married at 24 and 35. 

So, I'm excited to have kids before I'm thirty five, and I really want to get going on that before he's 40!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

We're both 31, 32 in June, hubby is one day older than me :cloud9:


----------



## taybear

I'm 22, will be 23 this year.
OH is 27 as of January.


----------



## twilightgeek

me : 21 in a month and my OH is 25 :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

I'm 22, OH is 23 about to be 24 :)


----------



## thestarsfall

We're both 26 and I'll be turning 27 in Oct and DH in Nov. I still feel like I'm just out of university though...I keep being like "when did I grow up?" lol.


----------



## Caite

I'm 26


----------



## tori0713

We're both 23. I'll be 24 in July and DH will be 24 in October :)


----------



## hshucksmith

Popped in from TTC. I'm 20 and my OH is 35. Age really *is* just a number!


----------



## Rachie004

I'm 26 and OH is 39


----------



## vikster

I'm 29, hubby 30 x


----------



## Rachie004

Kallie3000 said:


> I am 26, and my DH is 37! I tease him about being 11 years older than me all the time, but it really isn't something I notice at all. We started dating when I was 19 and he was 30, and we got married at 24 and 35.
> 
> So, I'm excited to have kids before I'm thirty five, and I really want to get going on that before he's 40!!

Ah you're so similar to me and my OH! I feel like the clock is ticking as he's going to be 40 this year. Everyone keeps telling ME that I have ages for babies, I'm always yes, but OH hasn't!


----------



## MillieJoan

Both DH and I are 28 :flower:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

OH will be 25 in May and I am 24.


----------



## xLeeBeex

I'll be 23 on Wednesday and OH will be 33 in October :)


----------



## MrsT&Ben

I'm 29 and hubby is 38. Age really is just a number to us. My hubby really doesn't act 38, I've always felt like we are the same age. The only time i notice it is when he tells me he doesn't want to be an old Dad. Which I get completely. We want 1 more child and hubby would like to have it before he is 40, but I think life has other plans!


----------



## jj84

I'm 28 and OH is 29


----------



## sammiexsue

im 26 DH is 29 both birthdays are the same day in november!


----------



## Kallie3000

Rachie004 said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> I am 26, and my DH is 37! I tease him about being 11 years older than me all the time, but it really isn't something I notice at all. We started dating when I was 19 and he was 30, and we got married at 24 and 35.
> 
> So, I'm excited to have kids before I'm thirty five, and I really want to get going on that before he's 40!!
> 
> Ah you're so similar to me and my OH! I feel like the clock is ticking as he's going to be 40 this year. Everyone keeps telling ME that I have ages for babies, I'm always yes, but OH hasn't!Click to expand...


I get the same thing a lot, "oh but you are still young!" and then when I remind them of the age difference they are like, "Oh. Right. Okay then!" My husband is so great with kids (and puppies) especially his nephews, but before he met me he figured he'd always be the uncle, never the dad. He is really excited (in his way) that we get to have our own house and dog and baby and life! TTC as of end of Sept this year.


----------



## Stevielyn

27. DH will be 32 on the 31st


----------



## wannabubba#4

Am hoping it is just a number -going to be ttc next month and I am 39 DH 38 (and I am 40 in July)

Good luck to everyone else when ttc and hope the wait isn't too long xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm 22 next month and DF is 23 in a couple of months


----------



## MamaByrd

I'll be 23 in September, OH will be 25 in Sept.


----------



## lucy_smith

Wish my bf would think age is just a number... this is the reason why he wants to wait ! I'm 21 and he is 22 but he is Soooooo good with babies and kids its unreal!! Lol seeing him with kids always puts a smile on my face :)


----------



## TryinForBaby

New Here. And I'm 19 turning 20 this year in May


----------



## Popcorn87

I'm 25 will be 26 in May and OH is 24 and will be 25 in July !


----------



## Delamere19

I'm 32 and my OH is 33 x


----------



## Jaycrew

chulie said:


> Gosh I feel like the oldie! Haha. I'm gonna be 33 in a month and DH is 35.

LOL I said the same thing 

I'm soon to be 33 (on paper though :winkwink:) and DH is 31 biologically - I wont say what age I really think he is ;) 

Age is NOTHING but a number!!!!!!


----------



## Snufflepop

I'm 27, turning 28 in May and hubby is 34.

He HATES the age gap, says it makes him feel old, not that I tease him of course .... he he he!:winkwink:


----------



## Itsychik

I'm 29 (turning the 'big 3-0' in July) and DH is 34 (turning 35 in November)

We've been together for a little over 6 years and we're WTT #2 :cloud9:


----------



## GrowingMum

Oh man, this thread makes me feel old too. I am 33, 34 in 3 months. OH is 35.


----------



## GPapo1013

I JUST turned 25 on March 15th and my amazing hubby will be turning 35 on August 10th. We're about 9 1/2 years apart in age.


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm 28, OH is 27


----------



## Squashy

I'm 30 and OH is 52 :shrug: We've been together 12 years, lived together for 6 years. We're (hopefully!) going to start TTC after my 31st birthday in June :happydance: At times I feel a little old starting now, particularly with OH's age, but mostly I think my mind is just playing with me because I've been waiting 10 years already :dohh: and I'm getting impatient!


----------



## wittlebaby23

I am 20, turning 21 in December. 
My boyfriend is turning 20 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## GreyGirl

We're both 28, 29 at the end of this year. My hubbie is only 15 hours older than me!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm 23, OH is 28 :)


----------



## Hollynesss

I'm 29, DH is 32 :)


----------



## GoldenStars

I'm 21 and my OH is 24 :)


----------



## staceyjc18

Im 23, OH is 33 x


----------



## sarah34

I'm 25 and OH is 30 xx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I feel like we kind of fall in where everyone else is... in March I turned 26 and he turned 27.


----------



## emsiee

I'm 33, OH is 32


----------



## Zadie

Hi all I'm 35 and ttc soon!


----------



## Meemz26

I am 26 year old (turning 27 in late September)


----------



## babyluv82

Im 31 and my BF is 23


----------



## wombat1

I'm 24 as of 2 days ago (I always have trouble remembering my age when I've just had a birthday) and my partner turns 26 next week


----------



## iBeach

I turned 28 last month and boyfriend is 51. He had vasectomy and is done having kids...I'm looking for a back plan:))


----------



## Springermommy

Hubby and I are both 27. I'm 2 months older than he is. :)
Ideally, we will be 29 when we have our first.


----------



## Flourish

I'm 24, OH is 33.


----------



## Sunny.X

I'm 23 and my husband is 29. X


----------



## HelenJane

I am 29. (30 this year). OH is 30


----------



## xprincessx

Both 21 (well OH will be tomorrow!)


----------



## Button#

Both 30


----------



## Lozb

I will be 24 this year and OH has just turned 25


----------



## Mummy1506

I'm 30 & DH is 33


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm 20 and OH is 21, I get judged a lot when I mention i'm broody .. "You're only 20!" .. I know that but I have always wanted to be a mum!!


----------



## MontyMad

I'm 21. My boyfriend is 36, he's going to be 37 in December. I've always had a thing for older men ;) We have had negative comments about the age gap, though. Mostly from my grandmother. I think she's being a hypocrite; she and my grandad had a 9 year gap!


----------



## shudknow

I am 27 and DH is 31..
I think we should do a poll on this thread :)


----------



## oceania

I'm 24, DH is 30. I was really hoping for him to start feeling ready when he turned 30 but no such luck...


----------



## tverb84

28 going to be 29 in December.


----------



## siobhankerry

_i have just turned 21 & my fiance is going to turn 23 in October  _


----------



## CMarie

I turn 23 in October, and DH is 23 :)


----------



## littlefishygg

I'm 21 and my OH is almost 25


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Oh man, you're all so young, ha ha!! I'm 34 and DH is 37.


----------



## SoBroody91

I'm 21, and OH is 26


----------



## melissa84

I'm 29 and hubby just turned 36


----------



## Tanikit

Also feeling old on here, but we are wtt #3 so maybe that is why. I'm 34 and DH is 38.


----------



## PearDrops20

We have a big age gap i'm 22 & OH is 39.


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm 23 OH is 24. Have been broody since forever....my Mum is fine with it but I reckon OH's family will be a bit concerned that we are too young....They'll have to get over it!!


----------



## Cntrygal

I'm 34 and my DH is 32 (soon to be 33) and we're soon to be trying for our first. I feel like we're old fogeys just trying for our first. Just hope everything goes smooth.


----------



## AuntieKate

It's fun to see the age range! 

I'm 29 and my hubby is 35. We'll be trying for our first within the year :)


----------



## dizzy65

Dh and i are both 23 i am 26 days older than him :winkwink:


----------



## flickyface

37 dh 45 I feel like the grandma in the bunch. To all fairness I'm tic #4 :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'm 36(will be 37 when starting ttc) and DH is 39(will be 40 when starting ttc)


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm 21 husband is 23.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

flickyface said:


> 37 dh 45 I feel like the grandma in the bunch. To all fairness I'm tic #4 :)

I"m right there with ya hun. I"m 45 my tryin for my first. My bf is 38. I guess you could say I'm a late bloomer in life but hey age is just a number.. Im hopin we caught the eggy. I had plenty of swimmers waiting :haha: Im due for AF on the 20th.. My bf"s birthday is the 18th. What a present that would be lol :happydance:


----------



## Amalee

I'm 26, DH will be 26 in a couple weeks.


----------



## myangel167

I will be 25 in January 2014, and my husband will be 27 in april 2014.


----------



## anjie27

I am 27 and DH is 33


----------



## chelsealynnb

I am 24, DH is 26 :D


----------



## MummyJade

Me and OH are both 24... x


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'm 22 and my OH is 28 next month. I'd like for us to be in a position to start trying in 2-3 years.


----------



## JT2013

I'm 28 and DH is 34 :)


----------



## TickTockBaby

im 25 OH is 27, married for 5 months :flower:


----------

